# Can BNR tune a 2011 Holden Cruze 1.4 Turbo? (Australia)



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

I live in Australia and I'm unsure if BNR will be able to tune my Cruze. It's a 2011 *Holden* Cruze SRI 1.4 Turbo (manual).

Thanks, Muz...


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Anyone with a Holden got a BNR tune? What year model? The reasons I would see it's not possible is if there are identification differences in the ECU memory that would not allow a flash, or possibly corrupt the ECU or unrecognised VIN numbers. I would like confirmation before making a $700 AUD international purchase, thanks...


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

contact BnR


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

I did last week, haven't heard from them yet. I ordered the tune last night anyway. If it doesn't work, which i'll give a 5% chance, I guess I've wasted some money. But I'll have a BNR tuning device lol. Pretty sure it'll be fine though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We can definitely tune it, and have tuned several, so no worries there!


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Jerry,

Awesome thanks, I ordered the tune a few days ago. I can't wait to get it! How long can I expect until it's shipped?

Muz...


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow it's been shipped already! I only ordered it three days ago. Thanks for the super quick service Jerry! :3tens:


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

I got the base tune today. Very happy with it. I did some data logging while I was waiting for the base tune (took less than one day).

Engine Torque Actual (TQACT2):
Stock - 224Nm
Base tune - 274Nm


Not sure how accurate these numbers are, or variables between logs. I'll post the difference when I get the custom tune.
The boost was typically about 12-13, now 16-18 and much more quickly and consistently.
The power comes on much stronger and quicker hmy:

Looking forward to the custom tune, not sure what to expect???


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

I got the custom tune today. It took a bit longer than normal to arrive because I had to remedy the high knock retard by gapping the spark plugs from 0.028. I set them to 0.0185 and all seems good.
The run I mentioned above was a freak run at 274Nm on the TQACT2 reading, other logs it was 256-264. Now it's up to 288Nm. It hits 21PSI easily, but it does drop off a lot in high RPM to about 16-17PSI, though that wouldn't be a tune problem as I understand this is normal and the wastegate actuator would fix that. So by the numbers on the logs it looks like about a 65Nm gain from stock. Though the stock log still had the AEM cold air intake kit installed beforehand. Not sure how much increase that makes on it's own. Any ideas about that? Or how accurate those log torque readings are? I guess I'll check the forums 
There is a pretty big difference from the base tune but I will notice it more once I start driving it normally, same as when I got the base tune.

Muz...


----------

